# Air Force Pilot Exchange



## avro87 (22 Oct 2006)

This is another exchange question of mine.  I was watching the top ten fighter planes on discovery channel, and they had an RAF pilot on the show.  He flew 3 or 4 of the top ten aircraft, including the CF-18, which he said was his favourite (i think).  Now obviously he was on some sort of exchange to the CAF for the RAF.  I'm just wondering how this works?  Where can you go, what can you fly, for how long, do you have to speak the language of the other country (or will they speak english for flying etc.), when can you do this in the air force (ie. after wings, a few years after wings, during wings???).  If someone knows about this I would appreciate a response.  If someone has done this, I would love to hear about the experience!  Thanks!


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Oct 2006)

Every year there is a competition for multiple pilot exchange in many places in the World (the one I know are :  US, UK, France, Australia, NZ)  Every community has their own exchange programs (multi, fighters/training and helo).  I think you go there for 2 years and a guy from there come here and fly our birds.  During my OJTs in Bagotville, I flew with a French Exchange pilot, US and UK.  One guy from NZ was on exchange and liked it so much he stayed after his exchange 

Max


----------



## avro87 (23 Oct 2006)

is the 2 years after you've got your wings?


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Oct 2006)

I think the exchange is 2 years.  However it is competition based so I guess there are minimum times to apply and you compete against other people..  I would (it's pure speculation) say at least 1 operational tour.

Max


----------



## flyboy140 (26 Oct 2006)

Exchange slots go to experienced pilots. Most guys interested in an exchange tour keep track of when a rotation is coming up and put it on their posting "wish list". If the stars align and your CO and career manager support the request (ie. feel your the best guy for the job), off you go. If language training is required, you do that in Ottawa prior to departing (often available for your spouse as well).


----------



## avro87 (26 Oct 2006)

How many people can go at one time?


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Oct 2006)

You should concentrate on getting into the MOC then completing the training before you think about those very specific things.

Max


----------



## avro87 (27 Oct 2006)

Hi, just wondering what MOC is?  Also, I'm asking questions like this so to give me a greater understanding of what’s in the air force, what you can do in the air force etc.  I'm asking other questions too.  The reason to gain this knowledge is to help me in deciding whether or not to commit 9 years (or more!) of my life to the CF. This is an enormous commitment, and should not be taken lightly.  I'm not going to ask questions later, incase the answers are not what I expect or hope for.  Plus I'm interested in this topic.


----------



## flyboy140 (27 Oct 2006)

Each exchange tour is for one person at a time. The only exception is the nine pilot slots we have to fly the NATO AWACS in Germany. Actually, the AWACS slots would be considered an out of country tour versus an exchange tour since nobody comes from another country to replace you while you're in Germany. With regard to MOC, it stands for Military Occupation Classification (in other words your job title).


----------



## Barracuda13 (28 Oct 2006)

Hey Avro
I watched that program too. It is actually pretty cool, going to a NATO ally and fly some of their planes.  I guess you can end up flying harriers and such. If the JSF program goes ahead as planned , it would be much easier to exchange pilots since they will be flying the same aircraft.


----------

